# Golf 4 Goldens Countdown!!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Five weeks until Golf 4 Goldens. I know there are a few people from here who are coming. Registration forms must be in by the 29th. No exceptions. Also, if you are just coming for dinner or lunch, same applies. Your registration has to be in on the 29th. Unlike a 5k run or walk where we can make allowances, the golf course has strict guidelines for their deadline. Anyway, I know some who are coming and some I have already received registrations. But for those who are coming, please get them in by the 29th. Thanks so much.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Going to bump this since a few people are pming me with some questions. You can go to either Ryley's Run or GOLF FOR GOLDENS brought to you by Ryley's Run Golf Tournament. Thanks.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yipee!*

my form is going in the mail today! Yipee!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I thought this was appropriate.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*OK everybody---here's a sneak peak of what's in store style wise for the tounament---I'm a traditionalist so thought I'd give Donna and the gang something to remember the roots from which golf grew. Hopefully this will spur people to send in your registrations--my wifey knows about this soooooooooo you can't blackmail me!!!!*


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

very nice Steve!!! I'm lovin' it! 

...hmmm....I should buy me a kilt sometime......


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll post a pic of me modeling it in a bit.............


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Steve,
Now I wish I was going to see you and whoever else goes and wears the kilt. :uhoh:


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*I!*



sharlin said:


> I'll post a pic of me modeling it in a bit.............


 
I can't wait to see ya in for real! LOL:doh:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

sharlin said:


> *OK everybody---here's a sneak peak of what's in store style wise for the tounament---I'm a traditionalist so thought I'd give Donna and the gang something to remember the roots from which golf grew. Hopefully this will spur people to send in your registrations--my wifey knows about this soooooooooo you can't blackmail me!!!!*


Don't laugh, but I think men in kilts are HOT! So if you see a strange girl following you around on the course...um that would be me!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*uhm....*



Sunshine Goldens said:


> Don't laugh, but I think men in kilts are HOT! So if you see a strange girl following you around on the course...um that would be me!!


 
uhm...I don't think steve would mind if strange females follow him around, now strange men...LOL:doh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm still working on some details, but there's an outside chance I might get to go, too....

I won't be wearing a kilt though.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*great!*



RickGibbs said:


> I'm still working on some details, but there's an outside chance I might get to go, too....
> 
> I won't be wearing a kilt though.


that's great rick! looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Countdown has started and it's time to get the registrations in--I'm pretty darn sure I'm gonna have a blast.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Steve ..the kilt fits you well..... Is it your good luck golfing Kilt?????


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Steve that is just way too cute! Very festive indeed!

That would be worth the trip east just to see you model it in person!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

First time I've tried playing in a kilt---kinda like the cool breeze so far though!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You'd fit right in with some of my relatives Steve! 

New Haven County Firefighters Emerald Society

I don't see Gary or Ron in this photo, but they are part of the society. I'm pretty darn proud of these guys! Firemen Rock!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I almost got that exact same Tartan but wanted something a little bold--wake Hooch up!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You will have a blast Steve! Way to go!!! I found Ron. He's the good looking guy with the sunglasses playing the drum. I hope they don't mind my posting these, but I did give them credit above!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Way cool!!! Sunglasses and overcast--California boy at heart!!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow I wake up come to this post and see Steve and pass out. This is the third time I have been in this thread to post. ROFL Glad I want be playing in the foursome behind you. Not sure I want to know what is under your kilt when you bend over to pick up your ball. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Hell Hooch---I've got one for you made in Stars & Bars fabric!!!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at those legs!! WOO - HOO!!!!! Nice outfit Steve!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, here's hoping it ain't a windy day...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I don't think I have the legs to pull it off. LOL

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You are all too funny! Maybe Donna should have kilts made up for all the guys and have RR Golf4Goldens embroidered on them???


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Woohoo!*

I just paid for my plane and hotel stay! My form and check for the lunch and dinner are in the mail! I will be there sometime friday! Yippee! LOL


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

_Don't laugh, but I think men in kilts are HOT! So if you see a strange girl following you around on the course...um that would be me!!_ 

_Look at those legs!! WOO - HOO!!!!! Nice outfit Steve!!!!_


*HMMMMMMMMMMM---MAYBE I'M ON TO SOMETHING HERE!!!!!!*


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Woohoo!*



sharlin said:


> _Don't laugh, but I think men in kilts are HOT! So if you see a strange girl following you around on the course...um that would be me!!_
> 
> _Look at those legs!! WOO - HOO!!!!! Nice outfit Steve!!!!_
> 
> ...


 
look at them legs hanging ou! LOL


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Countdown has started and it's time to get the registrations in--I'm pretty darn sure I'm gonna have a blast.


Well Steve, hmmmm!!!! LOL!!!!! You will be playing with some interesting people that I really need to have the camera ready for their reaction. LOL!!!! One is a police officer. LOL!!!! Hmmmm!!! This shoud be fun. I love the kilts actually. I really do. It certainly will be a topic of conversation. If we were playing at the Queensbury CC, well at noon on Saturdays and Sundays, there is a guy who gets in his kilt and at the top of the hill near the third hole, you hear him playing Amazing Grace on the bagpipes. Its very beautiful and peaceful. But we wont be seeing him at Western Turnpike. I think its great. I am not telling my dad. Let him be surprised. LOL!!! Oh what a surprise it will be. This, is a man who thinks woman should not run for office. So you get the idea. LMAOOOO!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> You are all too funny! Maybe Donna should have kilts made up for all the guys and have RR Golf4Goldens embroidered on them???


UMMMM!!! Im thinking uh NO!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maybe Steve can change his mind. Or he will really think folks from the left coast are nuts. LOL


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Maybe Steve can change his mind. Or he will really think folks from the left coast are nuts. LOL


Hooch?? He already thinks that. LOL!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Then it will be a reaffirmation!!!

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Then it will be a reaffirmation!!!
> 
> Hooch


*Oh yeah I am thinking so. ROFLMAOOO!!!!!*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> UMMMM!!! Im thinking uh NO!


Well, it's your event, so NO it is...

Steve, 

I found this to be interesting. What is the meaning of the tartan colors you chose?
*MACKENZIE TARTAN*​ 
*Green for forest and fields,*
*Blue of the sky and free sea,*
*Silver drawn through for purity and*
*Red for blood and brave firefighters. *​ 
*All denote freedom, fairness, purity, honour and courage.*​ 
*







*​ 



*Toast to the Mackenzie Tartan*​*Here's to it *​
*The fighting sheen of it*​*The Red and Green of it *​*The Silver, the Blue of it *​*The swing, the hue of it *​*The dark and glory of every thread of it *​*The fair girls have sighed for it*​*The brave have died for it *​*Our fore-men fought for it *​*Heroes died for it*​*Now lift your glasses and*​*Drink to the fame of it *​*The MacKenzie Tartan forever!*​

New Haven County Firefighters Emerald Society​


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

One of the boldest tartans ever…clan Buchanan! 

The Clan Motto: _Clarior hinc honos_, "Brighter, hence the honour", just like the tartan.

The Buchanan clan has the one of the oldest established clan societies in Scotland, which owns the clan's most precious possession, its heartland from which it gets its warcry. This is a small island, measuring just half a mile in length, named Clar Innis or Clarinch, on Loch Lomond. It is on this island that the clan was first recorded in 1225. That was when the island was given to Sir Anselan of Absalon of Buchanan, said to be a son of Macbeth

Buchanan Castle stands on that land today, although it was built and owned by the Montrose family. *It is now surrounded by a golf course*, Club Buchanan Castle. The clubhouse sits on the former grounds of Buchanan house.


----------

